# Jalapeno Poppers...



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

I guess I will be the first to post on the new section. This weekend we made a bunch of poppers and where faced with the age old issue of having the cheese leak out and burned bacon. We came up with the idea of putting the poppers in a muffin tin. Put 2-3 poppers in each hole and they stay upright and turn out perfect. Also it help to pour a little beer in the bottom of the pan to help keep the grease from catching fire. Will post pics next time...


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

*what kinda heat*

BigBoy,

You cooking over gas or wood/charcoal? I have cooked oodles of them things without leakin' cheese, but I usually keep them over wood coals in the pit around 200-250 degrees or so. Might have your heat way too high causing the cheese to spew like lava. Not sure, just trying to help you troubleshoot.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Make sure when you cut off the stem you dont cut to far. In other words try to make a pocket in the jalapeno its kind of hard to explain Ill try to get a picture this weekend when I do some. Then I let them cook over the fire long enough to cook the bacon on the bottom and then move to the side onto a piece of foil that way the cheese that does melt out stays on the foil and that is some of the best appetizers you will ever have!


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Williams-Sonoma makes a rack for roasting jalapenos.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I saw a rack made out of stainless cut in the shape of a big jalapeno on one of the BBQ boards. The guy had it made for him. Very nice.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i saw one a heb for around $10...


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

After stuffing the jap stick a toothpick through it and use a whole piece of bacon. Start it on the toothpick and wrap the top tightly and then start to wrap around and pull tightly over one end of the toothpick. Mine don't leak at all. I put them on the heat for about 10 mins until the bacon browns, turning often and then move them to indirect heat for about another 20 mins.


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

We get 4x4 pieces of cedar, modify them with the drill press to hold individual peppers, and call it good. Doing this allows you to custom fit the pepper holders to your grill size. The cedar holds up well and adds flavor, but does not overpower the peppers like when cooking fish. Just make sure to give them a good soaking before you put them on the grill.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> I saw a rack made out of stainless cut in the shape of a big jalapeno on one of the BBQ boards. The guy had it made for him. Very nice.


Pics of the tray on this thread at The Smoke Ring. I'm sure anyone with a plasma cutter in their garage can crank one out.


----------



## Saulnier (Dec 10, 2004)

I made one from a piece of aluminum that I got from the Highway Dept. Actualy it was a stop sign that I got from a former students dad that was in charge of that stuff for a small incorporated city in Houston. Maybe I should fab up a few and sell them cheap...........
I am a middle school Tech Ed teacher. (Shop teacher)


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

We like to do poppers "boat" style. Cut the pepper lengthwise being careful not to cut so much of the stem that the stuffing will drip out, cut out the seeds and membrane and stuff with a mixture of creamcheese, Beststop seasoning and cooked, roughly chopped crawfish tails. Put a crawfish tail or two on top and put them on the grill over medium low heat until the pepper is soft. "Slap yo gramma good". 

We have also done this with salmon in place of the crawfish. I think shrimp would work well, too. Beau and Beverly


We Hunt to Grill!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

NicklesOSU said:


> We get 4x4 pieces of cedar, modify them with the drill press to hold individual peppers, and call it good. Doing this allows you to custom fit the pepper holders to your grill size. The cedar holds up well and adds flavor, but does not overpower the peppers like when cooking fish. Just make sure to give them a good soaking before you put them on the grill.


Sweet Idea Man:cheers:


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

ballard55 said:


> Williams-Sonoma makes a rack for roasting jalapenos.


dude i am drooling at that


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

I cut large peppers in half. Take half a pepper a good sized chunk of "La Vacita" I dont know if that is spelled right. Its a white mexican cheese. All stores have it. It wont melt. A half of a raw chicken tender " seasoned like you like" then wrap it all in a piece of bacon and tooth pick it. It works very well and they are very very good.


----------

